# a kiwi has died



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2017)

special thanks to @Rogowski for the heads up


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 23, 2017)

Legit one of us?


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 23, 2017)

@CasualSeppuku nooooooo


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 23, 2017)

Kiwi was a cop stabbing, neighbor shanking, trans woman that didn't need no man.  _*

F*_


----------



## BatChatillon (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Cuntster (Aug 23, 2017)

Was it AIDS or Ebola that took him?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 23, 2017)

Cuntster said:


> Was it AIDS or Ebola that took him?



It was fuckload of bullets.


----------



## Rogowski (Aug 23, 2017)

Yer welcome for the hot tip buddy.


----------



## multiverse (Aug 23, 2017)

Cuntster said:


> Was it AIDS or Ebola that took him?


Hubris. And stabbing other people.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 23, 2017)

Rogowski said:


> Yer welcome for the hot tip buddy.



thx!


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 23, 2017)

What was the frequency Kenneth?

F

Of course the real hero here is the downstairs neighbor who called the cops.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Rogowski (Aug 23, 2017)

My only hope is that this is what pushes Kylie over the edge into full-on autismal rage.


----------



## Florence (Aug 23, 2017)

I miss @OwO What's This? already.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 23, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> @CasualSeppuku nooooooo


You beat me by five minutes.


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 23, 2017)

F

RIP, died of autism overdose.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 23, 2017)

Good work police, you done got a twofer


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 23, 2017)

MtoF


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 23, 2017)

We need to dox the police in retaliation for stabbin one of our own niggos


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 23, 2017)

F

How long till one of the rat kings blame us?


----------



## Billy_Sama (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## downloads (Aug 23, 2017)

Rest in power


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2017)

Would you say she got..... _Halaled_


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Male Soul (Aug 23, 2017)

Ef.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 23, 2017)

I only read the title and thought it was one of us holy fuck 

What kind of name is kiwi


----------



## Tookie (Aug 23, 2017)

*#KiwiJustice2017*


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 23, 2017)

pepperoni rest in


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 23, 2017)

There is no time for mourning only retribution.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 23, 2017)

We should do something nice for her memorial. This is awful.


----------



## MMX (Aug 23, 2017)

Her name was
Something ridiculous 
Rest in power


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 23, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Aug 23, 2017)

Loxiozzz said:


> I only read the title and thought it was one of us holy fuck
> 
> What kind of name is kiwi



Usually it's the name for a fruit and a flightless bird. But now apparently for knife wielding black trans women. But yeah, generally wielding a knife in combination with police officers is a not so great idea.

https://www.riverfronttimes.com/new...r-suspect-after-she-allegedly-slashed-officer


----------



## chadmuska (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 23, 2017)

F
RIP in Peace.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 23, 2017)

I wonder if we will get people stumbling onto the site from searching "kiwi transgender"


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 23, 2017)

Smiling Honeybadger said:


> Usually it's the name for a fruit and a flightless bird. But now apparently for knife wielding black trans women. But yeah, generally wielding a knife in combination with police officers is a not so great idea.
> 
> https://www.riverfronttimes.com/new...r-suspect-after-she-allegedly-slashed-officer


She dindu nuthin


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 23, 2017)

Spoiler: Too Soon?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Aug 23, 2017)

Tranny is found with someone imprisoned in apartment, in the process of cutting said someone all over his face, arms, and chest.  This is self-defense.

Police shoot tranny after tranny attacks with butcher knife immediately in use on aforementioned someone.  This is not self-defense.

Welcome to SJW World.

There's more than :autism: at play here, but...is there a thread on this psycho?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 23, 2017)

A Kiwi who pass better than its lolcows. F.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2017)

So which mod was he here?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 23, 2017)

*Vigil Held For Person Fatally Shot By St. Louis Police*




> *ST. LOUIS (KMOX)* – Several dozen people attended a candlelight vigil on Ridge Avenue at Union Boulevard north of Forest Park Tuesday evening.
> 
> While most were reluctant to speak with media members who showed up, it eventually came out that those on hand were upset with a couple of aspects contained in an official police report of the fatal shooting at an apartment in the 5200 block of Ridge shortly after 8 a.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...



So by 2017 standards they killed her twice. First they misgendered her, then they killed her.

And which circle of hell am I headed to if this made me laugh:

_As if to underscore the complicated situation, however, even supporters who spoke out during the candlelight vigil seemed to get confused, often referring to Herring as “he” with those in the crowd repeatedly calling out “she” in response._


----------



## Mr. Duck (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## MMX (Aug 23, 2017)

She was a gud boy


----------



## DonaldChump (Aug 23, 2017)

F

#IStandWithHer


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Aug 23, 2017)

#KiwiLivesMatter


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 23, 2017)

Dey takin r freedoms an killin us 4 stabin r naybors now? Polees ain't got nuffin bettr 2 do den shoot a nigga 4 sum stabbin?


----------



## Rupin (Aug 23, 2017)

F

Wasn't she one of Phil's friends or associated with him?


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 23, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 267553
> View attachment 267555
> View attachment 267556
> View attachment 267557
> ...


RIP GNAA member.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> So which mod was he here?



Me, I'm okay and alive again now though.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 23, 2017)

We all knew it would happen to one of us once we took the vows. You don't patrol in the race war van thinking it'll be a smooth ride.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 23, 2017)

They lived as they died, long may they ride.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 23, 2017)

I just wonder what the neighbor said to piss him off. Probably some bullshit about him being crazy and violent.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 23, 2017)

That which is autistic cannot die, but it can get its internet chopped down.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> So which mod was he here?


Hopefully, cogsdev


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 23, 2017)

I mean...


----------



## ___- (Aug 23, 2017)

that ain't no fucking bird that's a fucking nigger dressed as woman
it's a fruit

A TRUE KIWI


----------



## MrLobe (Aug 23, 2017)

It's time for another exciting episode of "BLM Picks The Dumbest Hills to Die On".


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 23, 2017)

from fruit to vegetable RIP kiwi


----------



## Sammy (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 23, 2017)

Press Malcolm X to pay respects...


----------



## Calooby (Aug 23, 2017)

she was black so she deserved it


----------



## Slowboat to China (Aug 23, 2017)

> Herring's sister-in-law told the _Post-Dispatch_ that the woman was Herring's spouse and was also transgender. They had moved to St. Louis from Mississippi, and felt like they were being harassed by neighbors, according to the sister-in-law. She said the couple was raising three boys, ages eight and younger. O'Toole said a toddler was home at the time of the fatal confrontation.



There is ... a lot to unpack here. It's a pity she was killed and not just wounded; losing one parent and having the other arrested at the same time is going to be awful for those kids. But when the loon with the butcher knife is the one claiming persecution, you gotta call that a red flag.


----------



## Hui (Aug 23, 2017)

lol there are no women here


----------



## Strelok (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw the cropped post from the front page and assumed Kylie got offed by one of his myriad health impairments.


----------



## crayolasword (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## KraftEagle (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Calooby (Aug 23, 2017)

*FUCK*


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 23, 2017)

Strange and also fruity is a bad combo.

F


----------



## 女鬼 (Aug 23, 2017)

we should have the kiwi logo shed a single tear


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 23, 2017)

Disappointed nobody posted this yet.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 23, 2017)

Randall Fragg said:


> Disappointed nobody posted this yet.



Rest in Power

Seriously, though, what is it with transtrenders and knife-wielding, viz. this, Greta showing off her kukri, Phil's tin can weapons belt...


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Aug 23, 2017)

F

On another note, what in the world brought this about? The knife wielding itself was crazy.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 23, 2017)

Cuntster said:


> Was it AIDS or Ebola that took him her?


FTFY


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 23, 2017)

F

Fair play to the police, tbh.


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 23, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> F
> 
> Fair play to the police, tbh.



Yeah, I don't blame them. If you hang around Kiwi Farms long enough, you tend to start acting like this.


----------



## Joy-Sama (Aug 23, 2017)

F.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Aug 23, 2017)

I thought the name Kiwi Herring literally meant the person and articles about them were fake and that we invented them.

Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 23, 2017)

Xir was an hero, xey dindu nuffin!


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 23, 2017)

F


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 23, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> F






F


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 23, 2017)

> First off, they said, St. Louis police got the gender of the person killed wrong.



When someone's bleeding out from chest wounds after you shot him\her you might be forgiven for misgendering xir because you weren't thinking to ask "Uh, excuse me, how would you like to be identified in the press release after you die?"



> Supporters also questioned details in the police report saying there was no evidence that it was Herring who attacked two people, including a responding officer, with a knife.



...so I guess we're thinking the first guy actually stabbed himself a few times then threw the knife into the 'victim's' hand at which time the police came in, shot xir and then stabbed each other to make it look better.



> They also claimed that police did not follow proper protocols for responding to a domestic incident, and instead made a rush to judgement.



I wish 'they' would enlighten us by telling us all the proper 'protocols' to follow in a domestic incident when some giant male comes at you with a butcher's knife.

Press F to dindu nothin.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Aug 23, 2017)

F.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 23, 2017)

Manly-Chicken said:


> F







F


----------



## introman (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 23, 2017)

It's a little difficult to open a line of communication to find out what pronouns a person wants to be called if said person is running at you with a knife.


----------



## 'tism (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Cthulu (Aug 23, 2017)

F



Gunslinger said:


> It's a little difficult to open a line of communication to find out what pronouns a person wants to be called if said person is running at you with a knife.



One of them should've taken the knife in the gut and asked her while bleeding out Shitlord. Have some respect for a True and Honest Trans Kiwi Hero.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 23, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I mean...
> View attachment 267583


It really does not matter, there are probably some M2Fs who probably dress like chicks. You could tell that was a dude no matter he wore.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 23, 2017)

So any info on why this loony troon was trying to make cold cuts of their neighbor?


----------



## Calooby (Aug 23, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> So any info on why this loony troon was trying to make cold cuts of their neighbor?


It's because their neighbor is not a rétard like them, and they got jealous.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 23, 2017)

F


*pours a forty on the sidewalk*


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 23, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> So any info on why this loony troon was trying to make cold cuts of their neighbor?



Friends and family claim that the deceased had been harassed by neighborhood kids and decided to defend herself, so she chopped up the guy's face. The guy called the cops then she decided to chop up the cops and then she got shot.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 23, 2017)

Well that's real sad.


----------



## Positron (Aug 23, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 23, 2017)

Damn CatParty, for a second I almost gave a shit.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 24, 2017)

A dedicated kiwi, contributed drama post-mortem



> Police and a witness gave differing versions of how protesters were injured when a driver pulled into a group that had blocked an intersection on Wednesday night. The witness, Keith Rose, said the driver had his middle fingers raised before he accelerated through the group of people who were blocking Manchester Avenue and Sarah Street in the Grove neighborhood.
> 
> But St. Louis police said the driver stopped, honked and attempted to drive around the protesters before some of them surrounded his car and began hitting it with their hands and a flag pole.The police statement, from spokeswoman Schron Jackson, said that three protesters were injured after they jumped onto the car and fell off when the driver pulled away...
> 
> ...


http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_dc8385bb-c978-5de2-8102-6737c5606894.html

tldr: idiots marching against the shooting (of someone who was slashing people with a knife) decide to block intersection and then attack a vehicle. Car kicked their asses.

they dindu nothing tho


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 24, 2017)

> ...The vigil that preceded the march was set up to honor Kenny “Kiwi” Herring, who was fatally shot by St. Louis police officers a day earlier.



Can you "deadname" somebody who's dead?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Aug 24, 2017)

"there was no evidence that it was Herring who attacked two people, including a responding officer, with a knife."

Because witness testimony is "no evidence".  Knife wounds are "no evidence".  The blood and the mess are "no evidence".

Fortunately, we've seen the "evidence I don't like is not evidence" routine with antitheists, so this isn't surprising.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 25, 2017)

F


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 25, 2017)

nothing of value was lost


----------

